# Wanted Divex,Aqulung,Apex Diver



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View Advert


*Wanted Divex,Aqulung,Apex Diver*

I am on the lookout for a Divex preferably the 500m but will consider Aqualung Apex or similar . Cheers John




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

30/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

